# 1953 schwinn debutante



## schwinn (Jun 18, 2014)

Can any one help with the value? I can't seem to upload a picture but it was barn kept. It has a rust patina and that is about all that is wrong with it. The bike looks complete. Any suggestions?


----------



## rhenning (Jun 18, 2014)

It will not be worth much being a girls bike and having rust.  Don't plan on retiring on what you get for no matter what you have seen on Pickers.  Are you sure about the year?  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2014)

There were no Debutantes in 1953. I would check your serial number again and use the list on Anglefire, the Schwinncruiser site's SN look up is flawed. I believe 1959 was the first year for that model. It was on the higher end of the scale and pretty much loaded with accessories, at least for the first year it was offered.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 18, 2014)

*That's right*



GTs58 said:


> There were no Debutantes in 1953. I would check your serial number again and use the list on Anglefire, the Schwinncruiser site's SN look up is flawed. I believe 1959 was the first year for that model. It was on the higher end of the scale and pretty much loaded with accessories, at least for the first year it was offered.




1959-1962.


----------



## schwinn (Jun 18, 2014)

The serial number is located on the left rear axle mount and is J01498 and it says debutante on the bike so someone is wrong somewhere.


----------



## schwinn (Jun 18, 2014)

Ok let's see if this will work


----------



## schwinn (Jun 18, 2014)

Someone's information is wrong 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinn (Jun 18, 2014)

I looked at those sites and it says it's a 1953

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## kos22us (Jun 18, 2014)

the debutante was a bf goodrich postwar exclusive and was sold from 1946 to 1952

bf goodrich was selling the starlet in its place after 52'

the debutante was re introduced as a middleweight in the late 50's and was sold in the regular schwinn lineup


----------



## kos22us (Jun 18, 2014)

kos22us said:


> the debutante was a bf goodrich postwar exclusive and was sold from 1946 to 1952
> 
> bf goodrich was selling the starlet in its place after 52'
> 
> the debutante was re introduced as a middleweight in the late 50's and was sold in the regular schwinn lineup






however the one you posted is the middelweight


----------



## schwinn (Jun 18, 2014)

So I should take it in when I take my metal to the scrap yard.


----------



## kos22us (Jun 18, 2014)

no you should not !

you should buy a couple small wire brushes and a bag of 0000 steel wool and hit all the chrome, then take a cleaner to the grips, frame, seat, and painted part of the chainguard, and then see how it looks you may be suprised

your bike also has the the bendix 2 speed rear hub which is a desired hub


i use lin seed oil to wipe down frames and painted parts but thats just me, you ask 10 guys what they use and youll get 10 different answers 

just dont use anything strong that will remove the paint from the c-guard


----------



## schwinn (Jun 18, 2014)

It's a girls bike though. I thought that means it's practically worthless

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2014)

I just checked on the SN, even on the Schwinncruiser site.  Your serial number was recorded on Sept. 2, 1960.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 18, 2014)

That is a Sept. 1960 s/n - it has one more digit than a 1953 s/n.

Darcie


----------



## schwinn (Jun 18, 2014)

So to the scrap yard she goes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2014)

schwinn said:


> So to the scrap yard she goes
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk




Nothing more fun than throwing money out the window.


----------



## kos22us (Jun 18, 2014)

it is worth less than a mens bicycle generally speaking, but its not worthless

you should clean it up first and see what it looks like 

i can guaran damn tee ya if you clean it up & sell it on craigslist youll get a hell of alot more than a scrap yard will give you for it


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 18, 2014)

schwinn said:


> So to the scrap yard she goes
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk




Don't take it out on the bike her value isn't what you were hoping and there's no doubt you can get more on craigslist than at the scrap yard.
She was made in the USA over 50 years ago and has a nice coppertone finish, a rack, and 2-speeds.
Why not make the bike available just like it is for some college kid to enjoy?
A win-win.
Chris


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Don't take it out on the bike her value isn't what you were hoping and there's no doubt you can get more on craigslist than at the scrap yard.
> She was made in the USA over 50 years ago and has a nice coppertone finish, a rack, and 2-speeds.
> Why not make the bike available just like it is for some college kid to enjoy?
> A win-win.
> Chris




So a rusted white frame is a Coppertone finish?   I've seen worse and after soaking it in a OA bath and then a good waxing she should be beautiful.


----------



## schwinn (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh my assumption was that it was that undesirable that no one would buy it. But hell maybe your right. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 18, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> So a rusted white frame is a Coppertone finish?   I've seen worse and after soaking it in a OA bath and then a good waxing she should be beautiful.




I guess I got all teary eyed and that's the way she looked to me, but I still stand by my position whatever color she is.
Chris


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 19, 2014)

schwinn said:


> Oh my assumption was that it was that undesirable that no one would buy it. But hell maybe your right.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk




If you're still thinking about scrapping it, sell me the rear wheel first.  I'll swap one with you so the scrap dealer will think he's getting a complete bike.  Oh, and while you're at it, pull the front carrier off of it for me as well.  Make a little pad of aluminum foil and run water from the hose over the fender as you rub it with the aluminum foil.  SURPRISE - it's shiny chrome again.  Same with the wheels.  If the rust is really tough on some of the chrome, soak those parts in oxyalic acid.

Here are a couple of pictures of a similar bike that I did the same thing to the chrome plated parts.  I did repaint the frame but all of the chrome cleaned up.












Ed

PM me for a shipping address for that kickback hub and front carrier.


----------

